# Best Table Saw w/Riving Knife $1000-$1700?



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Just like the title says I'm looking for a new tablesaw that has a riving knife in the the $1000-$1700 range. I've looked at the 
Grizzly G0651 and the
Steel City 35910/G but I just came across the
Laguna Platinum which I hadn't known about previously so wondering if there are any others that I should be looking at, and what your opinions are of the ones listed. Any input appreciated


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Damian,

You may also want to check out Delta's totally redesigned Unisaw. They unvailed it last week at the IWF in Atlanta. It comes with some great features like a riving knife. Not sure if cost has been published yet and whether it falls into the upper end of your range. If you subscribe to FWW.com they did a video on it. Happy hunting.


----------



## jtodd71 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a Jet Deluxe Xacta saw 3HP 50 inch fence and I love it. I think its more than you want to spend but to me 1.75HP isnt enough for a cabinet saw

http://www.amazon.com/Jet-708675PK-XACTASAW-Deluxe-Fence/dp/B000WO4HUI


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

What ever you choose, go for weight AND power. 3hp at least and as much fence as you can afford. I've got my old Powermatic 66 on HTC wheels and also has the flip up out-feed rollers by same. It also has a 72" rail. I suffered with a Crapsman contractor saw for years. I should've spent the money years ago as my woodworking has improved and been so much pleasurable since getting the cabinet saw.

As mentioned, the NEW Unisaw is pretty sweet too.

always,
J.C.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

The three I posted are all 3hp (I linked to the wrong Steel City model) and all weighing in at about 475-500lb so there isn't much in it really. Not sure how to decide. I did see the new Unisaw and it looks great, isn't available right now though.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

The XACTA is a great looking saw, but yeah a little rich for my blood


----------



## ramon68 (Mar 10, 2008)

The Laguna looks like the best finished of the three you are looking at. And their warehouse is near you so you can avoid shipping charges if you have a strong friend or two and a pickup. I live on the east coast and shipping would have cost me nearly $400. So I got a Deluxe Xacta locally when it was on sale.
Cost-wise I think the Steel City makes the most sense, but go look at the Laguna and the Steel City saws. Call Grizzly's tech support and ask questions. Then go for it.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

I spoke to the guy at Laguna this afternoon but was put off a bit by the fact that on the $1600 one the riving knife is fixed and doesn't move up and down with the blade (y'know like a riving knife is supposed to do) the $1995 one does but that's going out of my price point. Shipping on the Laguna is about the same as for the Grizzly ($170) but then there is sales tax to consider as well.

Ramon, why wouldn't you go with the Grizzly?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like the Grizzly has a lot to offer…I can't believe that it comes with an outfeed table as well : )

I don't care for the Steel City model , the way they have positioned the motor and how frustrating it must be to adjust the tilt with the wheel out behind the power switch like that : (

Of course the Laguna model looks sweet if you want to spend the extra money for the movable riving knife .

Personally , I have the JET left tilt Xacta saw and it is one awesome machine , however I see they have improved the dust collection since I bought mine about four years ago : ) and also redesigned the cabinet . Mine also came with an extension table with an Xacta router lift and Bosch VS router thrown in for good measure : ) the Xacta T fence is also awesome …..Have fun choosing yours ! You might be able to find a good used Delta on Ebay or Craigslist as well . Happy hunting : )


----------



## ramon68 (Mar 10, 2008)

Damian, At the time I was shopping for a saw, I really only had 3 choices in my price range for a saw that had a riving knife and a below table dust collecting blade shroud - Deluxe Xacta, PM2000, Laguna Platinum. I could get the Jet and PM locally and the Jet was $500 cheaper. Both are made in Taiwan, whereas the Lagunas and the Grizzly 651 are made in China. Since Taiwan still elects its political leaders, I chose a Taiwan made saw.


----------



## ramon68 (Mar 10, 2008)

Damian, I was mistaken when I said the Grizzly was made in China. Taiwan made.


----------



## WaltB (Sep 23, 2011)

I plan to purchase a cabinet saw very soon. I am leaning toward the JET, however I have not figured out what extra features the Deluxe has over it's less expensive sister and if the extra is justified. 
The Grizzly is cheaper but I keep hearing conflicting reports. Seems buying a Grizzly is a roll of the dice;.
Great service but the saw quality is between wow and never again. The Shop Fox is local and viewable but again questionable reviews as to saw quality plus bad service. 
Price is an issue but a few hundred now with few to no problems is much better than regretting a very large purchase forever.
Please help


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Damian,
I noticed that you were checking out the Grizzly G0651. Have you done a side-by-side comparison with the G0690? You will note that other than the rip capacity, the G0690 has slightly better depth of cut and Dado capacity, a Lesson motor, a nicer Camlock T-fence with HDPE face, weighs ~100lb more (with router ext), and has a greater arbor speed than the G0651.

I have mine set up with the T10222 Router Extension and had it delivered for just a little over $1700. Here is my setup.

I used to think that I wanted the big 50in rails, but really have found that is a non-issue in my situation. BTW, you will notice that the router extension is cast iron and NOT the thin sheet metal that comes stock. Also, the Shopfox mobile base works out very well and does NOT slide while the TS is in use.

Oh yeah, if you have the extra $$$ you can add the Grizzly Sliding Table Attachment and the Outfeed Roller System.

And YES, I am a happy camper with mine .


----------



## BuckI (Oct 12, 2009)

I have had the the SC 35905, 3 HP with cast iron top for a couple of years now. It has a riving knife, but I did get a shark guard for above table dust control. I have no complaints about this saw, I am very happy with it. The fence is awsome and it is much more solid, powerful and acurate than the Delta Contractor's I had before it. I actually do use the riving knife all of the time where I can, and the Shark Guard comes off just as easily without tools. 
Best of Luck,
Kevin


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

AFAIK, the Laguna and the Grizzly G0690/G0691 are made in the same plant with the same parts.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

You'll love the G0690!!!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@HMike, Nice shop you got there… and Your shop is cleaner than mine !

Damian, you need to clean yours up before that high dollar saw gets delivered. ;=)


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

HorizontalMike, that is a nice shop you got there and a REALLY NICE BIG Meade box in the background. I am more envious of that than your table saw….


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

@David-Thanks, and BTW it is only cleaner because those were earlier pictures! ;-)

@WhoMe-Thanks, however THAT Meade is before I dug the astronomy hole much deeper:
http://www.horizontalheavens.com/index.htm

@Damian-The only real advice that I could offer, that has worked for me, is for what ever "brand" you choose, buy a couple of models "up" from the bottom. All Manufacturers make price leaders that are pretty cheap and/or poorly assembled.


----------

